# [2007] II + Preferred Hotel Group = New Exchanges



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 10, 2007)

INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL AND PREFERRED HOTEL GROUP LAUNCH LUXURY, BRANDED EXCHANGE PROGRAM 

MIAMI, FL, March 23, 2007 - Interval International, a leader in global vacation exchange and an operating business of IAC (Nasdaq: IACI), and Preferred Hotel Group, Inc. (PHG), a global corporation representing independently owned luxury hotels and resorts, today announced a strategic alliance to form a branded exchange program for fractional, private residence club, and condo-hotel properties. Developers who affiliate with the program will have the opportunity to promote their upscale projects under the newly created Preferred ResidencesTM brand, access to marketing resources available through PHG, and exclusive exchange and membership services for their vacation owners. The Preferred Residences network will begin affiliating charter members during the next several months with program launch slated for 2008.

Interval has serviced highly affluent travelers with its hallmark quality offerings and benefits for more than three decades. Through relationships with the world's foremost hospitality companies and premier resort developers, the company has established itself as the leader in delivering leisure services to the owners of luxury shared real estate properties.

"This is exactly the right time to enter the market with a branded exchange network. The escalating prices of vacation homes in key destinations make this product a compelling alternative to second home ownership," noted Craig M. Nash, chairman and chief executive officer of Interval International. "We are very enthusiastic about joining forces with the Preferred Hotel Group, a company that shares our commitment to quality."

"The Preferred brand has tremendous equity and we are looking forward to introducing its proven marketing power to this dynamic industry," said John Ueberroth, chairman and chief executive officer of Preferred Hotel Group. "We believe the partnership with Interval International is a logical strategy for an extension of our brand."

Founded in 1968, Preferred Hotels® & Resorts is a global brand of more than 140 exceptional hotels and resorts in the world's most desirable locations. Showcasing a legendary commitment to unparalleled service, all Preferred Hotels & Resorts embrace the award-winning Preferred Standards of ExcellenceTM, an extensive quality assurance program that has been honored with the "Best Practices Champion Award" by Cornell University.

This alliance between Interval and Preferred Hotel Group brings together two leaders in their respective industries with complementary expertise. Interval's experience in vacation ownership and its client and member servicing infrastructure combined with PHG's brand management and marketing acumen allows the companies to leverage their collective strengths and assets.


----------



## PerryM (Apr 10, 2007)

*II Points Program?*

So how do you allow a Christmas week in a 3BR condo in the heart of South Beach to exchange into an early November 1BR week in Vail?  Are we going to be insulted with yet another secret trading system or is it about time for II to release a Points System based upon rental rates like R2R? 

I’m going to predict that this is where II introduces a Point System and work the bugs out of it on a small scale and then to migrate it to II.  So that’s my prediction – II Point System, based upon rental rates, will drive this new exchange.

And R2R how come you didn't approach the folks first?


----------



## travelguy (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like the race is on to be the Preferred Provider of exchanges for Non-Traditional Inverval Ownership!


----------



## Spence (Apr 10, 2007)

So, in English, for us peons, what does this really mean?


Steamboat Bill said:


> INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL AND PREFERRED HOTEL GROUP LAUNCH LUXURY, BRANDED EXCHANGE PROGRAM
> 
> MIAMI, FL, March 23, 2007 - Interval International, a leader in global vacation exchange and an operating business of IAC (Nasdaq: IACI), and Preferred Hotel Group, Inc. (PHG), a global corporation representing independently owned luxury hotels and resorts, today announced a strategic alliance to form a branded exchange program for fractional, private residence club, and condo-hotel properties. Developers who affiliate with the program will have the opportunity to promote their upscale projects under the newly created Preferred ResidencesTM brand, access to marketing resources available through PHG, and exclusive exchange and membership services for their vacation owners. The Preferred Residences network will begin affiliating charter members during the next several months with program launch slated for 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 10, 2007)

Spence said:


> So, in English, for us peons, what does this really mean?



This is copied from the Heluim Report

http://www.heliumreport.com/private...roup-launch-new-fractional-network-000801.php

We have written about luxury fractional networks before, such as the Registry Collection and a new start-up, MembersTrade.

Now, industry heavyweight Interval has announced a partnership with The Preferred Hotel Group, to launch a new network called Preferred Residences, a branded luxury exchange program that hopes to include high-end fractionals, private residence clubs and condo-hotels. They intend to enroll their first developers and property owners in August of this year, and turn the exchange network on in Q1 of 2008.

Interval has some experience with this. Their current timeshare exchange program has 6,000 members and completed 1,300 exchanges in 2006, according to David Gilbert, SVP of Marketing for Interval. The cost for the consumer for that program is an annual membership fee of $138 and about $140 per exchange. According to Gilbert, fees have not been set for the new luxury network, but we can expect them to be higher.

Gilbert believes that the fact that Preferred Residences will have an independent third-party inspect and appove fractional properties that want to join the network, will convince consumers that all the properties are of the same quality - this has been an issue with other networks. As a consumer, swapping your week in a Ritz-Carlton Club and getting a three star timeshare property in exchange does not feel like a good deal. Hopefully that won't happen within this new luxury network.

Time will tell. All networks need to get enough properties, across enough desirable locations, to be effective. Hopefully Interval can pull this off - it would good for luxury fractional owners to have more choices, in terms of getting value from any unused days or weeks. If you want to get a copy of our Guide to Luxury Fractional Networks, send an email to tips@heliumreport.com.


----------



## Spence (Apr 10, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is copied from the Heluim Report
> 
> http://www.heliumreport.com/private...roup-launch-new-fractional-network-000801.php
> 
> ...



only 6000 members, only 1300 exchanges; what are they talking about?  Helluva good piece of reporting.


----------



## PerryM (Apr 10, 2007)

*DC numbers make sense to DC members*

Spence,

These are typical DC numbers - they don't make any sense but the entire DC industry runs on them.


----------



## saluki (Apr 10, 2007)

The 6000 member/1300 exchange number was in reference to II in the posted article. I think Spence is saying that is way off.


----------



## Spence (Apr 10, 2007)

PerryM said:


> Spence,  These are typical DC numbers - they don't make any sense but the entire DC industry runs on them.


If you read what the article says it says II had timeshare members numbering 6000 w/1,300 exchanges, that's what it reads.  It can't be right on way or the other.  I'm an engineer, not an English major.


saluki said:


> The 6000 member/1300 exchange number was in reference to II in the posted article. I think Spence is saying that is way off.


----------



## saluki (Apr 10, 2007)

Spence-

I am not following your point here.

I thought you just knew that II had a higher membership or higher yearly exchange total than the statistics in the article & were pointing that out. The numbers sound low to me on the surface, but I have no idea what the actual totals are.


----------



## Spence (Apr 10, 2007)

saluki said:


> Spence-I am not following your point here.
> I thought you just knew that II had a higher membership or higher yearly exchange total than the statistics in the article & were pointing that out. The numbers sound low to me on the surface, but I have no idea what the actual totals are.


The point is it's way off as in wrong.


saluki said:


> The 6000 member/1300 exchange number was in reference to II in the posted article. I think Spence is saying that is way off.


----------



## saluki (Apr 10, 2007)

Spence said:


> The point is it's way off as in wrong.



That really clears it up for me, thanks.


----------



## GregGH (Apr 10, 2007)

*yet another*

I was reading the Helium article - then clicked to Members Trade link article --and behold- yet another possible start-up was mentioned by Helium ---  

http://www.fractionalcollection.com/fractional-guest-register.html

Definitely too many hi-end options -- one or more will get weeded out pretty quickly

Racapping
http://www.fractionalcollection.com/fractional-guest-register.html
http://www.resort2resort.com/how/how_r2r_works.asp
http://www.memberstrade.com/
http://www.deiclub.com/properties.jsp
http://www.theelitealliance.com/properties.php
http://www.theregistrycollection.com/how_to_exchange/exchange_grid/
and   INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL AND PREFERRED HOTEL GROUP ( web site pending)

So - we are at SEVEN ... and counting ....do I hear a 8th option ??

And -- has ANYONE USED ANY ...who will be the first to report?

Regards
Greg


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 11, 2007)

The irony of all these startups is that exchanging condo/hotel properties may make even less sense than exchanging timeshares since you just leave your week in the rental pool at your home property and take the rent and pay for where you want to go.

Frankly the II entry is just an answer to the Registry Collection which is RCI's thing.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 11, 2007)

saluki said:


> That really clears it up for me, thanks.



Spence's point is that II can't possibly have only 6000 members and 1300 exchanges a year.  There's resorts in II that have over 1000 individual units!

Via Google, I just found this statement from II that they have 1.5 million members.  It was on www.careerbuilder.com:
_About Us 
Interval International is the Quality Vacation Exchange NetworkSM, made up of 2,000 resorts and over 1.5 million member families worldwide. We've been at the forefront of the industry in maintaining the highest standards of quality and excellence since 1976.  _

Also, the Helium Report article said membership in II costs $138 a year.    No, it doesn't -- at least not yet.


----------



## saluki (Apr 12, 2007)

Judy-

Thanks. I though that's what he meant, but was not 100% sure.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 2, 2007)

GregGH said:


> I was reading the Helium article - then clicked to Members Trade link article --and behold- yet another possible start-up was mentioned by Helium ---
> 
> http://www.fractionalcollection.com/fractional-guest-register.html
> 
> ...



Here's another new exchange company - http://www.p-r-x.com/index.html

They posted on timeshareforums -  see http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/exchanging-forum/39174-ultra-lux-exchange-service.html

The PRX founders own a vineyard


----------



## GregGH (Nov 27, 2008)

*bump the thread*

Bump to this thread


Has anyone ??? seen the  ...  INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL AND PREFERRED HOTEL GROUP LAUNCH LUXURY, BRANDED EXCHANGE PROGRAM  ... asn mentioned last year ??

Regards

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 1, 2008)

It looks like the new exchange company "Preferred Residences" just has one resort based on their website - http://www.preferredresidences.com/index.html

Here's what I found:
Interval International and Preferred Hotel Group announce strategic alliance and launch of branded exchange programme (5/6/07) - http://www.ameinfo.com/119168.html
La Tranquila® Breathtaking Resort – Spa & Beach Club (1/29/08) - http://www.thetimeshareblog.com/la-tranquila®-breathtaking-resort-–-spa-beach-club/
Preferred Residences Launches With New Fractional Exchange Program (4/25/08) - http://realestate.halogenguides.com...launches-with-new-fractional-exchange-program
Dubai set to become Vacation Ownership 'super city (3/12/08) - http://www.ameinfo.com/149718.html
Preferred Hotel Group plans big for India (9/9/08) - http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...lans_big_for_India/rssarticleshow/3464359.cms
Leading the Way in Vacation Ownership (10/1/08) - http://lhonline.com/technology/software/leading-vacation-ownership/


----------



## GregGH (Dec 1, 2008)

From the April 2007 announcement to now -- not much head way !!

Thanks of the link -I got tired of looking over the months

Greg


----------



## GregGH (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi

is there a limit on how many times you can BUMP a thread --- is the II Hi End Trading company dead ??

just curious

Greg


----------



## Steve (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Greg,

I don't know if the high end II exchange system is dead or not, but I would guess that it is.  I haven't heard anything more about it.  I think exchanging in general is in trouble.

Steve


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.preferredresidences.com/index.html
now lists 4 resorts (up from 1)

quality fractional exchange >
http://www.theelitealliance.com/properties.php
Elite Alliance Select Clubs
Palazzo Tornabuoni - Florence, Italy [managed by Four Seasons]

timbers fractionals can exchange to other timbers properties.

ritz carlton fractional owners can deposit 2 weeks into DC. 

just noticed elan fractionals seem to offer exchange-free DC-style use, but they havent responded to my email yet...

(some DCs also have various exchange options)


----------



## GregGH (Oct 19, 2013)

Bump to thread

1) to see old posts and remember Steamboat Bill & Perry
2) why is there not more mentioned on the forum about  ... preferredresidences  or preferred residences ( tried search and not much )

If this is part if II ...one wonders why not more talk ???  

http://www.preferredresidences.com/index.html

Greg


----------

